# The official Omni Music Publishing "guess the next release" thread



## dcoscina (Sep 2, 2020)

So Tim from Omni announced a few upcoming releases to their fabulous library. I myself own The Matrix and have ordered Total Recall (cannot bloody wait to get it!).

He said we should be expecting a Powell release, a Goldsmith release, a Menken release and a Horner. 

So here are my guesses for the following. 

Powell: How to Train Your Dragon
Goldsmith- Star Trek the Motion Picture
Horner- Wrath of Khan
Menken- Beauty and the Beast

What I wish for

Powell: same as above
Goldsmith: Papillon (yeah, good luck) then Planet of the Apes, then First Blood (the original)
Horner: The Rocketeer (my favourite Horner score of all time)
Menken: same as above, it's a good score. 

And for future speculation (aka just dreaming):

North: Spartacus
Williams: Hal Leonard has all rights but an Omni Deluxe Superman would be stunning
Herrmann: Vertigo
Korngold: Sea Hawk (Adventures of Robin was announced and I'll take it but Sea Hawk is even better!)


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 2, 2020)

@dcosina - You know Sea Hawk is on IMSLP? Maybe you want a better engraved version though this one is fairly legible.





The Sea Hawk (Korngold, Erich Wolfgang) - IMSLP: Free Sheet Music PDF Download







imslp.org


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 2, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> @dcosina - You know Sea Hawk is on IMSLP? Maybe you want a better engraved version though this one is fairly legible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I have that but would prefer a handsome bound edition that's engraved ideally.


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Sep 2, 2020)

How to Train Your Dragon would make me very happy.

Edit: and now that I think about it, Alien from Goldsmith would be pretty fun.


----------



## Traz (Sep 2, 2020)

Ryan Fultz said:


> How to Train Your Dragon would make me very happy.
> 
> Edit: and now that I think about it, Alien from Goldsmith would be pretty fun.


I second Alien from Goldsmith!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 2, 2020)

Traz said:


> I second Alien from Goldsmith!


Yeah I'd be down for Alien from Goldsmith too. That would be an instant buy.


----------



## yiph2 (Oct 3, 2020)

How to Train Your Dragon is out now!


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 3, 2020)

yiph2 said:


> How to Train Your Dragon is out now!


Nope it sold out within 2 hours. According to John Powell’s FB post..


----------



## yiph2 (Oct 3, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Nope it sold out within 2 hours. According to John Powell’s FB post..


I think you still can order it, the website says its on backorder


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 3, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Oct 3, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Nope it sold out within 2 hours. According to John Powell’s FB post..



I bought it within 60 seconds of getting the email, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 3, 2020)

I hope Tim doesn't mind me sharing this email exchange between him and I but for all those Goldsmith fans, ONE of these scores is confirmed as the next Omni release.. pity I threw out so many titles when I emailed him...

This quote is from me, not Tim btw.



> For Goldsmith, well, there are just too many to list though I'm partial to his seminal work from the 70s and early 80s (Recall is the exception). ST:TMP, Papillon, POTA, Islands in the Stream, ALIEN, Final Conflict (musically the best from the Omen franchise- Goldsmith scored it like it was the greatest movie of all time). First Blood, Capricorn One, the list is just endless...



Tim's response:


> However, one of your guesses for the Goldsmith score is correct! Make sure you set aside enough because you will not want to miss out.




Damn, let the guessing begin... LOL


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 7, 2020)

The Glory score is officially released!


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 7, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> I hope Tim doesn't mind me sharing this email exchange between him and I but for all those Goldsmith fans, ONE of these scores is confirmed as the next Omni release.. pity I threw out so many titles when I emailed him...
> 
> This quote is from me, not Tim btw.
> 
> ...


My guess is Star Trek


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2020)

I consider purchasing all OMNI-Music-Releases which have been published so far for christmas. In the shop there are 12 scores available. Do you know if these are all which were ever done so far or are there several out-of-print-volumes?

They once had "Willow" and "EdwardScissorhands", right?


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 19, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I consider purchasing all OMNI-Music-Releases which have been published so far for christmas. In the shop there are 12 scores available. Do you know if these are all which were ever done so far or are there several out-of-print-volumes?
> 
> They once had "Willow" and "EdwardScissorhands", right?



"Willow" and "Edward Scissorhands" are the only titles no longer on sale. "Glory" is the most recent, with more coming in the new year.

As for me, "Aliens" will finally ship in January (no fixed date yet, frustratingly, but I will be on their case as soon as they're back from Christmas break in 1st week of Jan. Thankfully I only live round the corner from the printers and will be picking up daily batches as they are completed and shipping them immediately). Then it's onto "next project". I have 3 concert suites to finalise the parts for in Q1 as well. Busy busy!!


----------



## ed buller (Dec 19, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> My guess is Star Trek


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 19, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> My guess is Star Trek



Any basis to that theory?!?


----------



## dcoscina (Dec 19, 2020)

chrissiddall said:


> Any basis to that theory?!?


Lukas Kendall actually mentioned it on a podcast he was one recently apparently


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 19, 2020)

dcoscina said:


> Lukas Kendall actually mentioned it on a podcast he was one recently apparently



Interesting. I mean, I know which title it is but it's fun seeing all the guesses above! 
I'm totally happy for a similar thread to start up for my books too lol. I know there have been a few comments and guesses on the Aliens thread but no that's all been about possible future stuff, not what's actually next.


----------



## Gil (Dec 20, 2020)

chrissiddall said:


> I'm totally happy for a similar thread to start up for my books too lol.


Can we say that there are hints about what will be next in your youtube videos? 😇


----------



## chrissiddall (Dec 20, 2020)

Gil said:


> Can we say that there are hints about what will be next in your youtube videos? 😇



There are hints for what I hope will be _future_ releases there, but nothing for what's next yet. Well, maybe one but only in that it's the same composer. I'm not sure how to give a hint without totally giving it away lol, but I'm super happy to be working on it! You may find I can't resist posting a video or two as things start coming together though....!


----------



## tebling (Jun 9, 2022)

From Omni's newsletter today:

"Omni is hard at work on some new books: A Streetcar Named Desire, *Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan*, and Dracula (’92). Omni will re-release Total Recall v2.0 over the summer."

Given that this year is Star Trek II's 40th anniversary this makes total sense, and I CAN'T WAIT for this release!


----------



## Ray Cole (Jun 9, 2022)

tebling said:


> From Omni's newsletter today:
> 
> "Omni is hard at work on some new books: A Streetcar Named Desire, *Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan*, and Dracula (’92). Omni will re-release Total Recall v2.0 over the summer."
> 
> Given that this year is Star Trek II's 30th anniversary this makes total sense, and I CAN'T WAIT for this release!


Excellent news about STII! That's one of my favorites. It's actually the 40th anniversary of that film, released originally back in 1982.


----------



## Inventio (Jun 9, 2022)

tebling said:


> From Omni's newsletter today:
> 
> "Omni is hard at work on some new books: A Streetcar Named Desire, *Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan*, and Dracula (’92). Omni will re-release Total Recall v2.0 over the summer."
> 
> Given that this year is Star Trek II's 30th anniversary this makes total sense, and I CAN'T WAIT for this release!


40th anniversary for Star Trek II  will be a very interesting score to look at


----------



## gussunkri (Jun 9, 2022)

Great news!


----------



## tebling (Jun 9, 2022)

Yes, 40th anniversary, silly me. Math is hard


----------



## Tanarri (Nov 14, 2022)




----------

